# a few pics of my WC Ilangi



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

here are a few shots of my WC Ilangi colony. i have 6m 19f in a 125 gallon tank.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

:drooling: AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Clay Keene (Jul 27, 2008)

:dancing: they look great. If you dont mind me asking where do you get them.
and how long have you had them. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## parrdog (Apr 29, 2004)

Absolutely awesome!!

It's funny, there seems to be so much talk about Ilangi not having the quality of "that picture" by Ad Konings. The fish in this thread and others I've seen lately in my opinion are as nice as that picture.

Thanks for the look, your fish are just outstanding .

Jamie.


----------



## mcfish (Mar 30, 2007)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.

Mark


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Beautiful Ilangi's!


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

Sweet looking Illangi bigdawg. :thumb:


----------



## SULLY1000 (Aug 23, 2003)

Holy ****, those are nice! Why can't my F1's look like that...


----------



## supafly (Dec 17, 2003)

Spectacular!!
These are some of the brightliest Ilangis I've seen on here. Can you PM me where you got them. I have to agree that not all Ilangis are equal, these are one of the more colorful ones. Nice score!


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

Sweet !!!!!


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

So your fish are Wild Caught opcorn:


----------



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

parrdog said:


> Absolutely awesome!!
> 
> It's funny, there seems to be so much talk about Ilangi not having the quality of "that picture" by Ad Konings. The fish in this thread and others I've seen lately in my opinion are as nice as that picture.
> 
> ...


thanks. and i agree not all of them look the same. the true ilangi has a couple close cousins that come in and are sold as ilangi but don't have the color that the true ilangi has.


----------



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

TitoTee said:


> So your fish are Wild Caught opcorn:


uh oh not this again. this has been talked about and talked about. i will say this. i trust the source i got them from. they look great and i am super happy with them and that's all that counts to me.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

That's all that should matter.

Regardless of what they are they are nice.... Haters will Hate.


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Great looking fish :thumb: My Ilangi are growing like weeds and some of em are really starting to brighten up like yours.


----------



## Brichardiman (Jul 30, 2005)

Thats what I call Ilangi!! Those are one of the best Ilangi groups I have ever seen. Take care of them ... there arenÂ´t many left. :thumb:


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> That's all that should matter.
> 
> Regardless of what they are they are nice.... Haters will Hate.


Dear Sir,

Please spare me the rhetoric. It's not about hating. My comment merely points to a doubt that the fish are Wild Caught. Are the fish nice? Yes they look like really good stock - IMO however I have seen others in here post there pics of their Ilangi and they look just the same. My colony would look just as good under the right conditions. Mood of the fish, lighting, time of the day.

I don't have to hate - to speak truth - dude.


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

Those are wild caught........I know the source.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

TitoTee said:


> eklikewhoa said:
> 
> 
> > That's all that should matter.
> ...


I know there are doubts, I have read about it and have even seen Ad's documentaries that mention it. According to the few people that can actually verify the truth behind "extinct" Ilangi's Ad is the only one that says it's true.

As for his picture.... That fish never existed outside of that picture.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> TitoTee said:
> 
> 
> > eklikewhoa said:
> ...


Man .....

Searching for that fish in that pic was one of my biggest disappointments! I never found it! 

That pic is what got my into Trophs in the first place :drooling:

I don't think Ilangi are extinct by the way. Ijust don't beleive they are collected as often as people would wish they were - but we all know this has been discussed up and down so no need for another one. The fish pictured here look fantastic but I bet Northshore's Ilangi colony would have giving them a good run for their money :wink:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Actually Tito, only a couple of my Ilangi would come anywhere near these fish. Mine came in from Toby's farm at who knows what generation. Probably F20. :lol:

Beautiful trpheus, bigdawg. Congrats!


----------



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

TitoTee said:


> eklikewhoa said:
> 
> 
> > That's all that should matter.
> ...


why do you always doubt that ilangi are not WC? because ad wrote an article 10 yrs ago saying they were scarce? i mean are all of the exporters and collectors in africa behind a huge ilangi conspiracy? as far as the ad pic of the ilangi that got everyone so worked up i disagree with those of you who don't think it was real, or just a good pic. i have several males in my group that looks just like that fish. and if you don't have a few that do look like the ad pic well then i would have to say you don't have real ilangi or perhaps an unlucky shipment. i guess i just got lucky with mine but i have seen many nice specimens posted here as well as other sites. i don't care if they come out of a mud puddle in some kids backyard over there as long as they keep coming in looking like this i won't complain. and yeah dude you were hating a little but that's ok i ain't mad at ya. down south we hate the game not the playas!!!!

"The fish pictured here look fantastic but I bet Northshore's Ilangi colony would have giving them a good run for their money." Hating? a little

"My colony would look just as good under the right conditions. Mood of the fish, lighting, time of the day" Hating? a little more
couple things here.
why don't you have your fish under the right conditions? i run flourescent power glos in my entire room so nothing to special there. my fish always seem to be in a good mood. they get fed 3 times a day and a 50% water change weekly and a little music everyday :lol: 
but seriously not trying to flame or get in a pissing match just having a little fun. everyone enjoy your fish its a great hobby!!!!!! :fish:


----------



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

NorthShore said:


> Actually Tito, only a couple of my Ilangi would come anywhere near these fish. Mine came in from Toby's farm at who knows what generation. Probably F20. :lol:
> 
> Beautiful trpheus, bigdawg. Congrats!


thanks north.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

Tell ya what bigdawg1

When the day comes - you sell a bunch of those fry to me at a cheap price and don't capitalize and I'll stop the haten :lol:

Otherwise - I gotta hate man.

Just having fun.


----------



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

TitoTee said:


> Tell ya what bigdawg1
> 
> When the day comes - you sell a bunch of those fry to me at a cheap price and don't capitalize and I'll stop the haten :lol:
> 
> ...


ha ha cool man you gotta deal


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

What size are they?


----------



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

fiupntballr said:


> What size are they?


they range from 3-4.5 inches


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Screw the fry when you sell the colony hit me up!


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> Screw the fry when you sell the colony hit me up!


Are you afraid the fry wont look as good opcorn:


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

He wants to increase his colony size.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

TitoTee said:


> eklikewhoa said:
> 
> 
> > Screw the fry when you sell the colony hit me up!
> ...


Of course not.... fry would become fish food for my Plagiostoma that I have in with my colony so why bother? I am already feeding it fry from my colony which is free so it's cool but if I have to put out money for fish food it won't make me so happy to have it.


----------



## Corvette427 (Dec 29, 2007)

great..........


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

you guys are so lucky to get what ever fish you want. here in NZ we don't get much choice at we are so far away from africa its costs way too much to getthem here & import laws etc limit what we can import to. I have just got my first tropheus, duboisi & they are quite rare here & cost a packet to!


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

Yo Butch you owe me Ilangi fry!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

We are now getting good WC Ilangi again in the UK.
They cost a fortune but can be had.
http://www.britishcichlid.org.uk/phpBB3 ... lit=ilangi
and
http://www.britishcichlid.org.uk/phpBB3 ... =35&t=6988
F1s now on the market.
Kind of looking forward to getting some when I get a tank ready. :wink:

Great find and photos bigdawg1

All the best James


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Exceptional!!!! Beautiful fish!!!


----------

